# Thule towball bike rack?



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

I would appreciate any thoughts or feedback on towball fitting bike racks - any make but especially Thurl. 

Thanks

David .....Spindrifter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Towbar things*

We have the Thule 3 bike, could do with a 4.

The thing sits very sturdy on the tow ball, more than I expected with just one nut.

I think the higher end of the Thule range are better products. Ours was £109 but you can pay £400 for a Thule 4 bike.

Trev


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I've got a 2 bike one...don't use it much now but when I did it was solid as a rock. I added a few extra cords to keep the bikes on tighter.

I'd be a bit wary of the larger ones because of the weight on towbar. On cars, you'd need to be sure that the s-value of the towball can accommodate the weight of the carrier + cycles (prob 100kg+). MHs have higher s-values (I think) but then there's the lever issue of tail weight x distance to rear wheels & implications for axle loading.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we had a halfords bike carrier that bolted to the towbar flange and its about the best carrier we have had very sturdy and easy to secure the bikes to


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I Have a Thule Euro classic 2 bike rack it was £200 30 months ago and i can honestly say its one of the best things i ever bought. Its been to Spain twice and every where else its as solid as a rock. I got it from Towequipe they were the cheapest at the time.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Got the thule 2 bike one - did a search on the internerd and found it for about £70 AFAIK. Brilliant. Superb piece of kit and highly recommended. Some more sophisticated ones cost quite a bit more but being a tight fisted sod I got the cheapest (and it was much cheaper than Halfrauds own at the time)


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

is it a clamp on rack with wheel support? i,ve never seen one for less than £200.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I got a Thule 971 towball 2x bike rack. Twice I broke the lock two months apart when my vehicle grounded on the Barcelona Ring Road. I managed to bodge a repair. When I got home I telephoned them and found out that they provide free spares. An excellent service; and the bike rack is brilliant.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Sindrifter, just been looking there are several euroclassics on E bay at very sensible prices.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We had the Thule 4 Bike rack on the back of our last Motorhome. Great rack very sturdy. The only problem I found was that it is quite low to the ground and once when trying to exist a site with a steep incline we got stuck!!! We had to get out remove the 4 bikes and the rack, exit the site and put everything back on!!! I went for the Fiamma one for this Motorhome after that!

Regards

Arizona


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We bought a Thule rack from Halfords. Carries 2 electric bikes without batteries. Would never consider a Fiamm again. Absolutely solid and much lower so safer to load.
Gerry


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We got the Thule 912 for electric bikes (haven't got the electric bikes yet) but its solid as a rock with two mountain bikes on. We put a motorcycle chain and lock around the bikes, rack and towbar for extra security. They tend to stick out a fair bit though so if you have the tow bar type that is adjustable then move it to the upper holes to give you that bit more clearance.

Extremely good quality racks and highly recommended. If you are not in a hurry then keep watching flea Bay as they come on there fairly regularly and the private ones can be good value. Watch out for some of the wannabe dealers who ty to charge retail plus


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have the Thule 4 bike rack for 12 months now, it folds up great and looks excellent on the shelf in our shed. 

That's where it has been since we got it not had chance to try it yet as we got it for the car and we always go away in the van with Fiamma rack already there. 

One of those good intentions that never happened. 

Very solid and easy to build. 

Mandy

Found ours on Ebay then went direct.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

sideways said:


> is it a clamp on rack with wheel support? i,ve never seen one for less than £200.


It was the Thule 9502 on special offer at that time from one of the towbar companies - usually retails about £95. I would still buy it at £95 anyway


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a two bike Thule rack and as everybody else has said it's as solid as a rock. Simple to put on, simple to load. Bought from a site on the 'net of which I can't remember the name but cost around £70 - £80. It is the type with wheel supports.

JohnW


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We ahve a Mottez 4 bike tilting bike rack, similar to Thule but much cheaper.
I think the Thule version would be nearly £400.
Excellnt quality, takes 4 adult mountain bikes and last summer we did a 3000mile trip with no problems. Remove one large bolt and the whole thing tilts to allow you to open your boot or locker door in our case.
The main dealer sells on ebay HERE but I rang him and ordered to make some special delivery arrangements.
James


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have the Thule 4 bike rack and it is superb, the clamp is really tight and the whole thing is very solid.

Strongly recommend this range without any reservation - it is easy to load and very secure. Like others we put a strong padlock + chain type setup through the bikes, it would not stop someone trying to unclamp the whole load but I think that would not be an easy task as the forces are quite high; the bolt is tight and really can only be loosened without the bikes on due to access points for the spanner.

Good luck, they are not cheap but "only a rich man can afford to buy cheaply" is a maxim that applies here!

Try this link for the range;

http://www.roofrackshop.co.uk/bike/thule-towbar-mounted-bike-racks.htm

Dave


----------



## topcat100 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Thule 2 bike Rack*

Had mine a year and paid £90.
Brilliant value for money.
Very sturdy


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks to all of you who responded to my query. 

I will be getting a Thule Bike Rack - the search for the appropriate model and where to purchase it has begun.

Thanks once again - as always great advice.

Cheers David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi David

TowEquipe were by far the cheapest a couple of years ago, but their website was not very easy to navigate. :roll: 

Worth a look though.

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Zeb - after a quick search they are top of the list thus far, with a "beat cheapest price" on their web site. So looking good - they have a depot in Leicester about 45 miles away so could save a bit on delivery cost as well.

Thanks again

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Where are you based?
I would recommend also looking at a Mottez rack, in my opinion better quality and half the price.
If your near Lincoln I can show you mine.
James


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

spindrifter said:


> Thanks Zeb - after a quick search they are top of the list thus far, with a "beat cheapest price" on their web site. So looking good - they have a depot in Leicester about 45 miles away so could save a bit on delivery cost as well.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> David ..... (Spindrifter)


Yes, thanks Zeb, that's where I got mine last year. Reminds me - my dinghy sailing crew (from Belgium) got a Volvo branded one for his VW Tiguan which was a beautiful piece of engineering with a very neat tilt function. I think it's made by Thule anyway but cheaper as a Volvo accessory for some reason. It cost about £200 and that sort of thing is worth having if you need to tilt function a lot.

Good hunting


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I've got a thule rideon 3 bike rack - bought from Halfords about a year ago - they had a special offer on for £100 - think its £150 now.

carries three adult bikes with ease and feels very secure. Have to use some extra straps though to attach three bikes.


----------

